# vinegar backing soda cleaner



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

My wife took a class on natural cleaners and made a spray cleaner with vinegar and baking soda. Being in the bottle together and sitting doesn't the reaction between them nuturilize them?


----------



## ellenspn (Oct 19, 2013)

It most certainly does and needs to be mixed fresh each Time you use it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

I pour baking soda and vinegar down the drains and they fizz a lot.....don't know how it could work in a bottle.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Any time you mix an acid (vinegar) with a base (baking soda) they will combine -- to form water. If you use it, yes, it needs to be mixed fresh each time.


----------

